
A Letter to Jamie Dimon (and anyone else trying to understand cryptocurrencies) - JumpCrisscross
https://blog.chain.com/a-letter-to-jamie-dimon-de89d417cb80
======
CarolineW
A few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15486582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15486582)

